# Looking for riders in Long Beach



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm looking for a rider, or group of riders to train with during the weekday mornings on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. I'm a cat 3 roadie and would prefer people with a similar level of fitness, however if your faster or slower, thats okay, we'll make it work. Just need a training partner to get motived to get back into racing shape for 2007. 

Looking to start riding no later than 6am for about 2 - 2.5 hours. Routes wise, probably head south on Mondays, and PV on Wednesdays and Fridays, but am open to suggestions. 

Drop me a PM or just post below if you are interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i'd ride with you but for fear of being left behind (cat c collegiate) and total lack of drive at wake up at 6, i really can't


----------

